# Good Home-business Ideas?



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

A few friends, mostly young moms, and I have started a Frugal Club here recently. The topic that was requested for our next meeting was how to make money at (or from) home. I have Ken's book, and e-mailed it to the other ladies, but wondered if people here would mind making suggestions on what they think are good work-at-home opportunities, especially for young mothers who are staying at home with their babies. 

Thank you!

Kathleen


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

A downloadable product. Like an eBook (like Ken's book that you mentioned), software, etc. If you can create something, maybe something they could use themselves. Create it and sell it to others like themselves. If they homeschool, use coupons, recipes, organizing, etc. Passive income. No packaging. Create it, put it on your site and sell it. When they buy it they get the link after they pay. You get the money in your account and they get their book. Works great for me.


----------



## ddstrain (Aug 14, 2011)

We started an eBay and standalone website selling quilting fabric, quilt kits and batting. This requires an initial outlay of cash to buy inventory and time to manage the online shop. My wife runs the "front end" putting things on ebay and the store and I do the "back end" things like cutting, packaging, shipping and trying to keep everything organized. It really isn't that hard to get accounts set up at fabric and batting manufacturers, but they will run credit checks and there is that whole hassle of handling sales tax for in-state purchases. Luckily we have few in-state buyers and over the years have had many many sales to Australia, UK, France, Germany, Canada, Spain and even to Russia, South Africa and China. Shipping supplies are pretty easy in that you can bulk order free Priority Mail Flat Rate boxes and envelope from the USPS. Makes shipping cost calculations real easy.

I think many hobby/craft type products lend themselves to this sort of thing like beads, jewelry, candle making, etc. You could even sell finished products.


----------



## ddstrain (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh another ebay related buisness is being a Seller for other people's stuff. I worked for a local library selling donated books on ebay (mainly collectible, author signed and higher end books donated to the library). I held the inventory in the house, placed the ebay adds, sold and shipped the books . I took a percentage of the final sales price and was reimbursed for ebay fees. This way you don't have to "own" the inventory, people just give it to you to deal with for them. Think I took a 10% commission, but I know other people were charging up to 30%.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

My step daughter just had a baby and has the perfect job. It's a data entry job but it's done via email -they send her the files, she enters the data they have sent her and then returns the updated files. It pays well, $15.00 an hour -I believe they have "suggested times" for each assignment. I can't recall what company she works for (she's in Canada) but I imagine there are similar jobs here. 

I think this would be a good alternative to buying/selling things -no up front investment and probably a better return per hour.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Sewing. Depending on skills and demand, anything from alterations to quality dressmaking. Alterations will not require a large inventory, only basic threads and a good source for zippers, etc. I know people that do very well doing only basic alterations and repair jobs.

Dressmaking does require good sewing and fitting skills. The possibilities are limitless though. From a basic child's play garment to a wedding dress.

Curtains, and drapes can also be money makers for someone with the skills. Unique equipment might be needed for some of that.

Decorating garments to resell. Like putting an applique on a sweatshirt.

At one point in time, I made money making cloth dolls, complete with clothes for them and other cloth childrens toys.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Raising worms. Sell the worms, the compost and the worm tea. Again, depending on the area and demand, it can be a good money maker.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

This isn't necessarily done from the home but for a few years now I have baked breads and set up a stand on mainstreet here in our town on Saturday mornings. Our town is small, with many businesses going out so the money isn't great. But if you could get a clientelle list built up and have people order from you then you could just do deliveries.


----------



## Mrsamiller (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi equinecpa, 
I'm curious to know what company your step daughter is working for as I've been trying to get into that sort of work. Can you please ask her the name of the company that she works for? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

ddstrain said:


> Oh another ebay related buisness is being a Seller for other people's stuff. I worked for a local library selling donated books on ebay (mainly collectible, author signed and higher end books donated to the library). I held the inventory in the house, placed the ebay adds, sold and shipped the books . I took a percentage of the final sales price and was reimbursed for ebay fees. This way you don't have to "own" the inventory, people just give it to you to deal with for them. Think I took a 10% commission, but I know other people were charging up to 30%.


I do the same thing. Take 10% of sales, which is pretty competitive because around here people take up to 45%!


----------



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

I know of a lady around here that makes clothing for the american girl dolls and sells them online. from what she was saying, she cannot keep up with demand...


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

OK I guess this calls for a little background. I've been homesteading and living from my property for many years now, selling produce, cheese,worms,eggs, and butchering for others among other things homestead related. Then 9 years ago started an on-line business. First you need good reliable information, some things take longer than others, but I do have a whole page about it on my web-site, complete with my private links. To answer your question, Yes you can earn in just a few hours after starting. If you go to fiverr.com and set up an account you can earn in a matter of minutes. A couple hundred a day is not unusual. You can have your very own amazon store, you can sell digital products at clickbank. I know many women earning a 6 figure income. One can do affiliate sales. The key to this is traffic, the answers are on my site so please if your interested at least check it out. Heck your cell ph can earn you fourteen hundred a month. Yep it's true! You can do it. Just be careful of who you deal with. Good luck!


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Make, Candles, bath salts, soap... All of these can be further enhanced by raising some herbs and adding them to your product. All of these are pretty easy to do, and can fetch a fair price.


----------



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

Having had home based businesses for over 20 years i can say that you need a niche. Look for something that interests you and then go to Google search and get as much information as you can about the niche you want to start your business in. I a not a fan of Facebook at all but when it comes to a business, I would open just a business page . Facebook marketing is very affordable and the exposure you will receive is incredible. Start out slow and learn as much as you can in the market you have chosen. Make sure you open a merchant account to accept credit cards. I use square as it is very easy to open and they fund your account within 3 days.


----------



## bsflower13 (Jun 21, 2010)

*We do 3 things that work out well.*

1st-We sell eggs from home and had a friend take pics of our chickens and now we sell chicken calendars.http://growitsaveituseit.com

2nd-I wrote a e-book that sells on my website, nook and kindle http://growitsaveituseit.com

3rd- My hubby and I started a mobile marketing company selling mobile apps and websites to local business owners. We originally wanted to help small farmers market there goods but we could not find a lot of interest. http://mobiletownusa.com


----------

